# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Good cycle for a Mixed Martial Artist?

## carlsongraciejj

What would be the best gear to use for a first time juicer trying to enhance recovery and shed a few % points off of bodyfat? 
24
6'3
200 lbs
Training in Martial Arts for 16 years.

Former D-1 wrestler, Jiu jitsu purple belt, TKD Black belt, boxing for 3 years now. 
I've fought at 170 several times, but the cuts have been tough and my 6'3 frame would be much better suited at 185.
Trying Test E for 10 weeks, Masteron for the last 6 weeks. If you've got experience in this, shine some light on me and let me know how I should tweak it. 
I avidly compete in Jiu Jitsu and Greco-Roman wrestling competitions. 

Monday - Wrestling, Muay Thai, and weight training
Tuesday - Jiu Jitsu, Boxing
Wednesday - Wrestling and weight training
Thursday - Jiu Jitsu, Muay Thai
Friday - Wrestling, boxing, weight training
Saturday - strength and conditioning
Sunday - rest

Diet (basically the same every day)
Breakfast - 8 a.m. 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 2 pieces toast with peanut butter, 32 oz water.
11 a.m. - Greek yogurt, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, and 32 oz water
2 p.m. - Power bar, water. 
I'm usually training from around 3 p.m. to about 7 p.m. I'll usually have another powerbar with water and electrolytes a few hours in.
7 p.m. - 2 scoops whey powder with skim milk, then a BCAA shake with water. 
10 p.m. Chicken breast with steamed vegetables (Broccoli, Cauliflower, Carrots) and water. 
(Lots of fruit and veggies throughout the day)

Supplements: 
OxyElite Pro - 1 serving (morning)
Multivitamin - 1 serving
Fish Oil - 3 per day
Whey protein - Pre and post workout.
BCAA's - Post workout
Pre-workout - Pre workout (obviously)

If you need any more info, just ask. Although I think I've covered it pretty thoroughly. Ha.

----------


## rhanor

i have exactly the same question... except im 6'2" lol... best cycle for burning fat and increasing strength? weird... almost the same exact diet... im 24 yrs old... damn near same exact experience... were r u from lol?? off topic.... any help plz?

----------


## t-dogg

Always a simple test e or c run. Look at our stickies for first time cycles.

----------


## Patryn

I'd suggest pinning sustanon 250 once a week. Most roids will be counterproductive for your goals.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I'd suggest pinning sustanon 250 once a week. Most roids will be counterproductive for your goals.


again not true and sust would be my last choice of test.
Why would you suggest sust?

----------


## DanB

I dont know how you even hold your weight with that diet, if you train with any intensity at all then you need alot more fuel

There is no carbs, is this a serious thread?

----------


## DanB

> again not true and sust would be my last choice of test.
> Why would you suggest sust?


Gix didnt you hear? It makes you a better fighter duh lol

----------


## Full_Auto

definately need more carbs if you want to gain....brown rice, old fasioned oatmeal, sweet potato, etc.

i just started my first cycle myself, literally took the first pin last night. i've been on a low carb low fat (cutting) extra clean diet for 2.5 months prepping for the cycle that looked similar to yours, except no dairy at all. i would say your current diet is not ideal for building/bulking. add some carbs and more protein. there are formulas to figure out how many grams of protein you need daily to build muscle.

you need protein & carbs with pretty much every meal if you want to build muscle. as long as it's all clean, your body fat should not increase. especially with all that physical activity.

i'm running 500mg Test Enan (250x2) per week for 12 weeks, which is recommended by most for a first cycle. i will start .5mg Adex EOD at the start of the 3rd week for AI. PCT with Clomid & Nolva. most will tell you a test only first cycle will surprise you, and it's a good starting point to see how your body reacts.

on another note, i just joined a local MMA gym in my area to get into the sport....they offer a weekly bootcamp which i'm interested in. also, i plan on getting some boxing training as well. once i get some striking skills under my belt, i may move into jiu jitsu. very excited to get started!!!

----------


## t-dogg

> Always a simple test e or c run. Look at our stickies for first time cycles.


I suggest this before getting into mma based "cycles".

----------


## TOkidd

I agree with T-dogg. MMA fighter or not, test is the basis of any cycle and can be incredibly diverse in its results, being used for cutting, bulking, strength, etc. But you cannot expect to gain without carbs. Perhaps you could do the cycle in the off-season, gain some muscle and strength, then post-cycle return to your low-carb diet and return to pre-cycle weight. Hopefully you will retain some of the strength and muscle you achieved with the cycle even after you drop the weight.

----------


## Patryn

> again not true and sust would be my last choice of test.


Which part of it do you not find to be true, and why is sust your last choice of test? I assume you don't believe in the old adage "test is test". I find that I have substantially less bloat with the Sustanon blend vs direct Test E (for example)... which is important for an MMA fighter. 

As for why I believe that most steroids will be counterproductive to his goals: Anavar pumps will make BJJ extremely difficult, Tren will make the cardio aspect of such training to be unreasonably difficult, Winny dryness, etc etc. I wouldn't suggest much outside of a light test dose for someone actively training MMA.

----------


## gixxerboy1

I agree with the anavar or tren . But not most steroids .
with an ai or the light dose of test you would take, bloat shouldnt be an issue. I rather a single ester to keep blood more stable especially using such a small amount. also sust can be detected longer then most if you are going to get tested.

----------


## J-W

whats Gix

----------


## Juiced1987

I would do 1cc sustanon once a week for a wile and then move to twice a week, E-hcg will keep your weight down, and Id use B-12 for energy before your training, and I would consider using ASTAXANTHIN instead of fish oils if your still getting joint pains, becaubecause i was still geting joint pains with fish oils and then i tried Astaxanthin and cleared it up in a week. I did this cycle and i weigh 190 6'0 and I could cut 15 lbs with ehcg diet. Good luck!

----------


## gixxerboy1

hcg will not keep your weight down.

----------


## Patryn

> I rather a single ester to keep blood more stable especially using such a small amount.


That is a good point and one which I have considered previously, but this would seem to be the case overall for Bodybuilders would it not? As per your reasoning, why would a Bodybuilder ever want Sustanon over Test E outside of bridging cycles or TRT?

----------


## gixxerboy1

you want to keep blood levels stable no matter if its for body building, fighting or trt. You feel better with more stable levels. You get less side effects. less swings.

most dont prefer sust over a single ester. And i dont know of anyone who uses it for trt anymore

----------


## Vpunishment

What did Sean Sherk and Alistair Overeem use....I'm sure they are on here somewhere disguised as a Jon Doe.... lol

----------


## P.Money

> I'd suggest pinning sustanon 250 once a week. Most roids will be counterproductive for your goals.


Completely agree with that. Low dosed Anavar could definitely be benificial, been fighting for 6 years and did Anavar only cycles. I'm about to do Sust 250mg/E3D + 50mg Anavar/ED.. Biggest problem is that you get crazy pumps, hard to keep hands up sometimes shoulder pumps are extreme in my case.

----------


## Vpunishment

When you got off the cycle were the pumps as sever?





> Completely agree with that. Low dosed Anavar could definitely be benificial, been fighting for 6 years and did Anavar only cycles. I'm about to do Sust 250mg/E3D + 50mg Anavar/ED.. Biggest problem is that you get crazy pumps, hard to keep hands up sometimes shoulder pumps are extreme in my case.

----------


## P.Money

> When you got off the cycle were the pumps as sever?


Pumps went away about a week after I was off yes.

----------

